# Past Weather Conditions 3/1/12



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

Daughter had a fender bender last Thursday and need to pull up old weather info showing the snow at 8PM in Melrose MA. 

Any good links to get info?


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 5, 2012)

Boston is the closest archived observation point.  WeatherUnderground has hourly info data available here...just scroll down past the graphs for the hourly obs to confirm that it was snowing (in Boston at least).


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Daughter had a fender bender last Thursday and need to pull up old weather info showing the snow at 8PM in Melrose MA.
> 
> Any good links to get info?


Insurance is requiring documentation of weather conditions?  Never heard of that one before...


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Daughter had a fender bender last Thursday and need to pull up old weather info showing the snow at 8PM in Melrose MA.
> 
> Any good links to get info?



And here is your radar loop for that evening.


----------



## WinnChill (Mar 5, 2012)

The link didn't stay on the New England shot.  Just select the date in the upper left, click Go, then select Radar Composite New England on the right hand list.  The loop will pop up.  Since these are in Zulu times, or Universal Time Code, 8pm local actually falls on March 2nd, at 01Z.  Just go back and reload for that day to get the exact time--loop controls are below.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> The link didn't stay on the New England shot.  Just select the date in the upper left, click Go, then select Radar Composite New England on the right hand list.  The loop will pop up.  Since these are in Zulu times, or Universal Time Code, 8pm local actually falls on March 2nd, at 01Z.  Just go back and reload for that day to get the exact time--loop controls are below.



I pulled that weatherground all raedy. The loop is perfect.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Insurance is requiring documentation of weather conditions?  Never heard of that one before...



I need this to appeal the surcharge that will happen since she slid into another car.  $500 surcharge for 6 years and no rate reduction after 3 years for new driver.  We should win the appeal due to conditions on the roads being snow covered and intersection was downhill.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2012)

Puck it said:


> I need this to appeal the surcharge that will happen since she slid into another car.  $500 surcharge for 6 years and no rate reduction after 3 years for new driver.  We should win the appeal due to conditions on the roads being snow covered and intersection was downhill.


Good luck, hope it works out.  Rates for new drivers are harsh enough (paying a lot to keep our son on the policy).


----------



## Puck it (Mar 5, 2012)

hammer said:


> Good luck, hope it works out. Rates for new drivers are harsh enough (paying a lot to keep our son on the policy).


 

Worth the try.


----------

